# Advantage - anti-flea treatment



## hibshobby (16 July 2016)

I've been given some Advantage 4kg+ pipettes. However, my cats are well below 4kg in weight. One of my cats is 13 yrs old, the other two are just over a year old. The instruction leaflet clearly says not to use the product on cats below 4kg. I'm just wondering if I can, if I give less than the whole pipette. Could anyone advise please ?


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 July 2016)

I wouldn't. Advantage is a prescription only medication so you shouldn't really use it for animals it's not prescribed for.


----------



## hibshobby (16 July 2016)

It is the cat version that I have been given.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 July 2016)

Ok, I still wouldn't use it though, you could overdose.


----------



## hibshobby (16 July 2016)

Thanks SS, I know I could overdose, which is why I'm asking. But thanks for your help. I'll email the manufacturers and see what they say.


----------

